
Unusual Strategies for Fighting Dementia - PatriciaR
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/22/world/europe/dementia-care-treatment-symptoms-signs.html
======
PatriciaR
Anyone else read this? While there are still a lot of questions, the overall
idea of stepping away from medication and into immersive environments as less
invasive solutions is incredibly beautiful. I'd be really interested to see
some data on success rates for those who were kept on best rest versus the
active approach taken here. The focus seemed to be more on stimulation and
sensory engagement. My mind started to drift into ways we could use technology
not to change this process, but make it richer. Not going to lie, got
emotional at that clip of “Helga Mathijssen-Maas, a care giver, dancing with
Ietje Geelen to songs from the Dutch music director Andre Rieu in her room at
the Vitalis Peppelrode care facility.” It got me thinking about ways we help
patients/peoples experience these moments better. Maybe its a project
involving DSP or spatial sound? I don’t really have the answer, just found it
inspiring. Also very into that robotic seal! Wondering what others think.

